# Cats on a harness and lead



## Patchworkpony (29 January 2015)

Has anyone ever taken their cat for walks on a harness and lead? Possibly indoor cats who need exercise.


----------



## FubsyMog (29 January 2015)

We have a harness and lead for our kitten. Haven't been for proper walks yet, but have walked him round the garden on it and also taken him visiting. Planning on starting to work on proper walking soon. It took him a couple of short sessions wearing the harness to get used to it, but he seems to quite enjoy having it on now as it means going somewhere. He is the right personality for it though - increadibly nosy and more like a dog. He's not a totally indoor cat, but we thought he might enjoy the variety it would offer and so far seems to. The older cat wouldn't entertain the notion for all the tea in China so I wouldn't even try.


----------



## Lanky Loll (29 January 2015)

When we were between homes (sold house, waiting for new one  and staying with parents) and our cats were on enforced indoor only for their own safety - put one in the dogs harness to see what he did thinking he might be able to go out for a walk... he did - backwards only though  gave it up as a bad job in the end and just let them have the run of the double garage for a couple of months.


----------



## Patchworkpony (29 January 2015)

Lanky Loll said:



			When we were between homes (sold house, waiting for new one  and staying with parents) and our cats were on enforced indoor only for their own safety - put one in the dogs harness to see what he did thinking he might be able to go out for a walk... he did - backwards only though  gave it up as a bad job in the end and just let them have the run of the double garage for a couple of months.
		
Click to expand...

 Cats do have very strong opinions about their dignity!


----------



## pines of rome (29 January 2015)

I tried it on my cat, who had to have a leg amputated, but he was having none of it and just threw himself on the floor!


----------



## Patchworkpony (29 January 2015)

pines of rome said:



			I tried it on my cat, who had to have a leg amputated, but he was having none of it and just threw himself on the floor!
		
Click to expand...

 I believe it takes months of patient training.


----------



## paulineh (29 January 2015)

The only time I have ever used a harness is when I take them to the vets. I like mine to have freedom outside


----------



## highlandponygirl (29 January 2015)

I used one on my kitten until she was old enough to be neutered. It took a couple of attempts for her to get used to having the harness on and being told where to go  but the she started to enjoy her walkies, until she revovered from her operation and was papped out the door asap


----------



## Equi (29 January 2015)

Yes i walk all my cats who i get until they are confident enough to walk about alone.


----------



## twiggy2 (29 January 2015)

paulineh said:



			The only time I have ever used a harness is when I take them to the vets. I like mine to have freedom outside
		
Click to expand...

your cat is not insured at most if not all vets when wearing a harness and not safely in a cage,most if not all insurance companies do not class it as taking reasonable precautions to keep your cat safe.
why would you take your cat to the vets on a harness? it is not a safe environment, full of unknown dogs that may not be cat safe, I know of 4 cats that have escaped from their owners in vets car parks and non of them have been found again.


----------



## hackneylass2 (29 January 2015)

Three of my cats used to enjoy going for short walks on a harness. The cats I have now have had walking jackets on to let them explore the garden and enjoy it.  I didnt train these two, just introduced the jacket gradually for short periods, one wasnt so keen and just laid down and grew annoyed.....but after going in the garden she has twigged that jacket-on means a good nosey around, she loves it.
Means peace of mind for me that my cats are safe and the cats enjoy the outside world and get some fresh air without straying.


----------



## Patchworkpony (30 January 2015)

hackneylass2 said:



			Three of my cats used to enjoy going for short walks on a harness. The cats I have now have had walking jackets on to let them explore the garden and enjoy it.  I didnt train these two, just introduced the jacket gradually for short periods, one wasnt so keen and just laid down and grew annoyed.....but after going in the garden she has twigged that jacket-on means a good nosey around, she loves it.
Means peace of mind for me that my cats are safe and the cats enjoy the outside world and get some fresh air without straying.
		
Click to expand...

 Very interesting - I am getting a huge, big soft rescue cat from the CPL who prefers being indoors anyway but I would like to take him along a footpath, across fields, next to our house but would worry off the lead that he may get lost and then run over. He is very laid back and loving but getting a bit fat some exercise would do him good. He is very beautiful - I wish I knew how to put up pictures then I could show you.


----------



## Rollin (30 January 2015)

I have bred a few Burmese Cats, many years ago.  A Blue male I bred used to be taken everywhere on a lead by his owner.  He got a right up in the Breed Magazine.


----------



## RoughcutDiamond (30 January 2015)

My mum and dad adopted Socks for me when I changed job.  She had been brought up as a house cat due to the location of my home (whereas as all other family cats had been outdoor creatures) but their location was much more suited to some outdoor life.  I bought her a harness which she took a bit of time to get used to.....but she soon learned to tow mum around the back garden, then the front garden and further afield as she found her confidence - but she never walked on the lead as a dog would.  After a short time she would sit on the kitchen chair and yowl to have the harness put on and go out.  Then, one day, she just sat by the door and flatly refused to have the harness on - she's been ruling the roost ever since!


----------



## hackneylass2 (31 January 2015)

Patchworkpony said:



			Very interesting - I am getting a huge, big soft rescue cat from the CPL who prefers being indoors anyway but I would like to take him along a footpath, across fields, next to our house but would worry off the lead that he may get lost and then run over. He is very laid back and loving but getting a bit fat some exercise would do him good. He is very beautiful - I wish I knew how to put up pictures then I could show you.
		
Click to expand...

Try it!  I have found that walking jackets seem to be better tolerated by cats and they are more secure.  Be prepared to spend time letting your cat get used to the harness or jacket, just persevere, little and often.  I'm sure your new kitty would love to explore outdoors, but at first be prepared to carry him some way if he lies down!  Patience is the key, as soon as he gets the picture he will enjoy being out and about- safely!  BTW congrats on getting a cat from the CPL!


----------



## Patchworkpony (31 January 2015)

hackneylass2 said:



			BTW congrats on getting a cat from the CPL!
		
Click to expand...

 I know I'm rather surprised myself. Thanks for the advice - I agree patience is going to be the key, just as with horses.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (31 January 2015)

I tried with both of mine as they are house cats. Let's just say try was the key word here!

Got a puppy harness as more secure than the cat ones. Hmm secure? ! Put it on and she lay down and wouldn't moveas if paralysed, she then totters under the table , next thing we know she has escaped the harness! Did a little more, took her up the end of the garden thinking she will walk towards home and get used to it. She didn't just run she p'd off and I had to let go due to shock of sudden burst! That was the last we tried with that!! 

Other cat just wouldn't walk properly in it. They now just go loose in  the garden under supervision.

oh and this thread needs pictures of your new cat


----------



## Patchworkpony (31 January 2015)

me&Harvey said:



			oh and this thread needs pictures of your new cat 

Click to expand...

 Gladly if I knew how to do it - but I don't use Photobucket and I need a step by step guide to do it on the site!


----------



## alsxx (2 February 2015)

We took out our siamese in one when the fence blew down last winter, and it took a good 6 weeks for next door to get rough to fixing it. Our cats have access to the garden, but that is netted so they can't go further.

We got a small dog harness and would put it on and leave him to wear it around the house. Started off for 5 minutes and built up, he'd even curl up and go to sleep in it. Then he'd happily go for walks in the garden in it.


----------

